# Got an interview with BBC working lunch!



## Ian (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, was fairly odd how this came about. Our school won some award, and about 30 education officials from around the UK to take a look at our school. I was chosen to represent business enterprise, and I had to show them my website, and what I breed, sell, etc.

Anyway, my head teacher got an email a few days later from one of these education officials, saying that the BBC wanted to talk to the "boy who breeds bugs". Kinda took some guessing as to who that was.

So, I got in contact with them, and they WERE supposed to come and film me and my bugs today, but apparently they couldn't make it. So, scheduled for next Tuesday!

She told me to get some interesting bugs in, so I am "hiring" some wonderful specimens off Lee, which should be great for the macro filming they will do.

Will let all know when it will be shown on TV.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2007)

Right on Ian!!

Good luck and for sure let us all know when it'll be on.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 1, 2007)

Exciting! Keep us updated!


----------



## wuwu (Feb 1, 2007)

that's awesome!  

please tape it and put it on youtube. i would love to see it.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 1, 2007)

Way to go Ian, you have put great effort for your business, you earn it!


----------



## Ian (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks guys!! I am not sure when it will actually be shown, however I think she will send me a copy on a DVD through the post.

Will upload it for all to see


----------



## Ian (Feb 7, 2007)

Here are a couple of photos I took whilst they were filming:

Well, thought I would post up a few photos whilst having lunch. Will probs have a few more to come when they have finished  



































































Hope it to be shown next friday, but there will be a link to it on the BBC website anyway


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2007)

Awesome! Can't wait to see you on TV/YouTube.


----------



## Orin (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 12, 2007)

Great!! I hope you let the crew filming your newly hatch idolomantis too :wink:


----------



## Ian (Feb 13, 2007)

I sure did! And for your information, will be shown this Friday on BBC working lunch


----------



## infinity (Feb 13, 2007)

ooo, an E.calcarata... shame it wasn't a male- watching them trying to pull them away would have been funny... they're mean!

Nice going though- too lazy to record working lunch so show us the link on youtube!


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 18, 2007)

i missed it have not looked at this thread since first put on did ya record it?


----------



## Ian (Feb 18, 2007)

It is available to download off the working lunch website!

I think you might just have to do a search for "bug business", or something like that.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 18, 2007)

i saw the program, very cool! it was near the end of the program so i had to FF the first 40 minutes or so. so have the hits to your site increased after they showed the show?

the guy said at the end that "the battens need their own reality show." haha


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw the article on the BBC website. Pretty cool! I didn't find a link for video though.


----------



## francisco (Feb 19, 2007)

HEllo ALl,

Ian, I want to congratulate you.

Keep it up.

FT

USA

See the video here.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/broadband/mediaplayer...160207_segment3


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks! Now we all know everything about Ian's life. :wink:


----------



## Ian (Feb 19, 2007)

Thats the one FT  

Yea...it even shows my debit card details in the background if you look REALLY really hard!


----------

